# Supreme Court: Arizona law requiring citizenship proof for voters is illegal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Supreme Court: Arizona law requiring citizenship proof for voters is illegal*

Published June 17, 2013
Associated Press
WASHINGTON - The Supreme Court ruled Monday that states cannot require would-be voters to prove they are U.S. citizens before using a federal registration system designed to make signing up easier.
The justices voted 7-2 to throw out Arizona's voter-approved requirement that prospective voters document their U.S. citizenship in order to use a registration form produced under the federal "Motor Voter" voter registration law.
Federal law "precludes Arizona from requiring a federal form applicant to submit information beyond that required by the form itself," Justice Antonia Scalia wrote for the court's majority.
The court was considering the legality of Arizona's requirement that prospective voters document their U.S. citizenship in order to use a registration form produced under the federal "motor voter" registration law. The 9th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals said that the National Voter Registration Act of 1993, which doesn't require such documentation, trumps Arizona's Proposition 200 passed in 2004

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/17/supreme-court-arizona-citizenship-proof-law-illegal/#ixzz2WUI8seAX


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sure no need to show ID to vote, but they've been asking for an ID for outpatient registration at the hospital and doctors' offices.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this because we have an illegal alien running the Country now. Actually correction on that we have an illegal alien ruining the Country now.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

This is part of the big plan. Amnesty and millions of illegals wanting free shit that will vote democrat forever. Welcome to Marxist USA.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

He can relate to immigrants


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> IN other words, once the Feds say that the form is satisfactory for *registration*, a state can't go and add other requirements for the purposes of that particular form.


But the SCOTUS left it open for states, in the future, to ask courts to be allowed to add on other requirements (IDs) on their registration forms. They're not limiting individual states rights on what they want to do on their voter registration forms. Not a bad decision, if I interpreted it correctly.


----------

